# Just got a new camera :D



## yeatzee (Apr 27, 2010)

I've had almost no time to play with it, but depsite this im in love  

First shot with the camera -






.

.

.

.

.

.

.

and here's a quick video of my female green ghost mantis and a picture with my old K200d:






Test on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

(if anyone knows how to embed video's from flickr let me know)

I'll get an artsy video up asap


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2010)

Awaiting the new pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2010)

OG! u should come here to take pics, I have lots of subjects!


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 28, 2010)

Ha, I'd love to Rebecca

And Rick, Im working on it


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 29, 2010)

It was to cold and windy to take any mantids out, but I did find this little guy and took a couple shots of him.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweetness.


----------



## sbugir (Apr 29, 2010)

NICE...


----------



## Ashley (Apr 29, 2010)

These are amazing! Have you considered selling prints? If you sold prints online (I'm biased, but I recommend Etsy.com), I would definitely buy some.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 29, 2010)

Ashley said:


> These are amazing! Have you considered selling prints? If you sold prints online (I'm biased, but I recommend Etsy.com), I would definitely buy some.


Yes I have thought once or twice about it. Honestly I didn't think there would be a market for these macro's so I dismissed the idea. I'll look into it for sure though! I've never heard of Etsy.com thanks for the link!

I appreciate it by the way.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's another from the series....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2010)

That bug is so cute, what is it?


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 29, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> That bug is so cute, what is it?


Katydid nymph


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2010)

I never seen one before, just adults, how cute.


----------

